# otsego county ice fishing



## zachattack (Nov 2, 2012)

any one know of some decent ice fishing lakes near gaylord? i fish mainly bluegill, perch, crappie and pike. i wouldnt mind trying trout or walleye either. 

thanks.


----------



## zachattack (Nov 2, 2012)

any help is appreciated


----------



## MDH (Aug 1, 2006)

The only lake I've fished in the area is Otsego Lake. We fish off of Arbutus point. Nothing but small.perch. We did catch a walleye a few years ago, but that's it. 

Good luck, 

MDH

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## VstarBR (Dec 15, 2010)

we used to fish big Bradford by waters. straight out from boat launch almost all the way across about 40 ft of water. lots of lakes up there. we had a cabin on the north end of Otsego and gave up fishing it after no catching much for 6 years. good luck


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## klutzy207 (Jan 7, 2010)

Was just there last weekend Bradford is still a no go only about a in of ice ostego. Has about 3 in but I fished it all weekend and notta just a few dinks. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## slabstar (Feb 25, 2009)

Try opal lk for some walleye. Lots of short ones maybe a few keepers.
Try chub lk for brown trout. 
Goodluck!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## zachattack (Nov 2, 2012)

slabstar said:


> Try chub lk for brown trout.
> Goodluck!


Does chub lake get good ice (thinking about the rivers going into it) and big chub or little chub? and any tips on water depth/location (we have a fish finder)?


----------



## bylawhunter (Jun 23, 2010)

I would wait to try any deep lakes. I saw a lot of fisherman on Little Bradford at the south end on New Years day. Lower and upper chub, I would wait at least 2 more weeks with cold weather. These are deep lakes and may be scary.


----------



## slabstar (Feb 25, 2009)

It gets fishable ice!lol. Use caution, check as you go  
Big chub.
Fish the drop offs. 18-24 inches below the ice at the top of the dropoff early and late in the day. 18-24 inches off bottom at the bottom of the drop off. Try the points if fishable ice.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Michael Wagner (Jul 17, 2007)

VstarBR said:


> we used to fish big Bradford by waters. straight out from boat launch almost all the way across about 40 ft of water. lots of lakes up there. we had a cabin on the north end of Otsego and gave up fishing it after no catching much for 6 years. good luck
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


 
Big Bradford is always the last to freeze, I`ve fished Big Bradford since 1981 and always done well, had to work for them sometimes but I could always bring dinner home, the last 3-4 years have been terrible on it, last year was the worst, 4 days dark-dark, walked all over the lk. and I don`t think I got a keeper and never marked more than a couple here and there. Hopefully it will come back.


----------



## zachattack (Nov 2, 2012)

well, we went to otsego lake the other day and caught a 24.5'' northern (using big sucker minnows) and a few small perch, on lil' spikes. saw a guy pull up a few nice perch on his walleye lines and was wondering if perch minnows will help elimminate the small perch, vs. using spikes? any body have any tips on catching the bigger ones? maybe hali jigs (we have a few from smelt fishing)? and there was good (6-7'') ice.


----------



## zachattack (Nov 2, 2012)

went out again and caught a few small perch (5-6in). i think i may skip that lake in the future. any one have a few other suggestions?
:help::help::help::help::help::help:


----------



## slabstar (Feb 25, 2009)

Lol, yeah, thats otsego! Try Burt or better yet Mullet. I've spent a lot of time fishing many lakes in this state. Most inland lakes, to me, are a waste of time. You'll find that bigger lakes and the great lks and connecting waterways always hold the most and biggest fish  
Get a lake map book from jays in gaylord! In fact, get two, one for the northeast and one for the northwest part of the state. These map books have a TON of great info on almost all the lakes around you. Most important they show depth contours. Get a spud bar, some ice picks, and start punching holes! Start shallow early in the day and work out deeper. Don't fish unproductive water for more than a half hour, MOVE!
You asked about lure selection, YES use bigger spoons and walleye minnows! A 3/4 oz northland buckshot in glowperch with a 3 inch blue, is perfect for a 10 plus inch perch or keeper walleye . Also for perch, look into a few beadspoons. About 2 1/2 inches long in silver or gold with chrt green bead or red bead.
Goodluck hope you find some jumbos 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## zachattack (Nov 2, 2012)

Thanks for all of your help... ill try that, and we have those map books and i find that the info is a lil' off since they are 5-6 yrs old. would they have an upgraded book?


----------



## zachattack (Nov 2, 2012)

went out to manuka today and caught 1 bluegill. i guess that lake is just an open water lake (we do great there in the summer, so i'm still looking for a decent place to fish. ?


----------



## fishonjr (Feb 16, 2006)

I've done very well at Manuka thru the ice. Don't think I have ever left without a solid dozen gills. Not sure where you fish compared to me, but ill help if I can. Shoot me a pm and we can compare!


Sent from my fingertips


----------



## slabstar (Feb 25, 2009)

zachattack said:


> Thanks for all of your help... ill try that, and we have those map books and i find that the info is a lil' off since they are 5-6 yrs old. would they have an upgraded book?


I don't think there's an updated version. If you go on the dnr website you can get updated fish stocking reports on many of the lakes you fish . Those map books have always been waaaay more helpful than any internet scouting 
Goodluck!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## henrydl3 (Jan 6, 2013)

We are planning a week of ice fishing on Ostego Lake next year. Is this the best lake to fish or would another lake be better? We have fished on Hamlin Lake in Ludington for many years, but think it is time to make a change. Any info would be appreciated before we put a deposit down on a place.

Thanks!


----------



## maddiedog (Nov 21, 2008)

Otsego comes nowhere near Hamlin!

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Michael Wagner (Jul 17, 2007)

Zach, have you tried those lks. I sent you about yet? If things keep going with the ice as they have down here so far here I am going to be up there soon.


----------



## klutzy207 (Jan 7, 2010)

I have a cabin on otsego and have fished t for years good summer fishing for bass and pike and occasional walleye but I would NEVER spend a whole week ice fishing. I would go to Higgins houghton or even lake margareath in grayling 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## zachattack (Nov 2, 2012)

Michael Wagner said:


> Zach, have you tried those lks. I sent you about yet? If things keep going with the ice as they have down so far here I am going to be up there soon.


no, i havent, i will probably make it out there this weekend or maybe sooner is the chance comes (i'll let you know when i go out


----------



## henrydl3 (Jan 6, 2013)

klutzy207 said:


> I have a cabin on otsego and have fished t for years good summer fishing for bass and pike and occasional walleye but I would NEVER spend a whole week ice fishing. I would go to Higgins houghton or even lake margareath in grayling
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire[/QUOTE
> ...


----------



## henrydl3 (Jan 6, 2013)

Thanks for the update. We just came back from Ludington yesterday, and had to fish other lakes in Freesoil and Fountain. Looks like we missed good ice by about a week.


----------



## henrydl3 (Jan 6, 2013)

Thanks for the info. Let me know how you do if you get out this week...


----------

